# Need more turbo noise



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Are you referring to the turbo spooling or the BOV?


----------



## tmath11 (Feb 18, 2013)

The turbo spooling.

*edited post


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tmath11 said:


> The turbo spooling.
> 
> *edited post


Stock intake or aftermarket?


----------



## tmath11 (Feb 18, 2013)

Had a K&N sri then sold it...then bought it back...then sold it again. lol. Right now I just have the intake resonator bypassed.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Intake & Catless Downpipe will give you the most sound without a cutout. Of course your tune will have to be adjusted for the Catless DP.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

tmath11 said:


> Had a K&N sri then sold it...then bought it back...then sold it again. lol. Right now I just have the intake resonator bypassed.


The K&N was a loud as it got. You may have to remove sound deadening if you really want loud. Uber loud, fabricate external waste gate dump and cutouts in different places. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tmath11 (Feb 18, 2013)

It was my understanding that with the K&N I was just hearing the air sucking in and then the blow off. Nothing turbo related.. I'm looking for a different sound completely from what the K&N gave me.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

tmath11 said:


> It was my understanding that with the K&N I was just hearing the air sucking in and then the blow off. Nothing turbo related.. I'm looking for a different sound completely from what the K&N gave me.


Yes, at constant RPM that is the whistle you hear, but while accelerating, you can actually hear the turbo spooling


----------



## tmath11 (Feb 18, 2013)

To clarify this is the turbo sound I'm looking for (see video at 1:15). That sound is not CAI/SRI related.

http://youtu.be/OB2zD4SGDFk?t=1m15s


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yep, cut outs or no resonators in your exhaust. I had whistle in my Subaru straight pipe exhaust but lost it when I put resonators on to please local sound ordinances. Mufflers and resonators cancel out the turbo high pitch/howl. I had a video demonstrating this with one of my setups with regular exhaust then with the mufflers slightly filled with water. It went from no howl to super turbo howl. Video managed to get corrupted on the sd card in the camera. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

tmath11 said:


> I want to hear more turbo spooling out of my Cruze. I know I can get a downpipe/midpipe and achieve some of that, but i'm worried about the after effects of removing the cats. I already have a dual exhaust with a flowmaster muffler. I am also tuned.
> 
> I suppose my other option would be to buy an electric cutout and place it after the *stock* downpipe.
> 
> Any advice?


Do what I did, disconnect exhaust from the DP and run an open dump 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

"Need more turbo noise."

You do? At times wish I had more turbo performance when I wish to pass a long line of cars creeping along on a two lane road.

Trying to figure out how more noise would help. Still trying.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I would much like more turbo noise as well. But then practicality sets in.

However, adding this to your passenger seat could probably provide as much turbo noise as you could want:

View attachment 45538



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

tmath11 said:


> The turbo spooling.
> 
> *edited post


Right now I have the factory air box reso delete, tune and the ZZP DP and when I hit the gas and take off from a dead stop all I can hear out of the driver side window is the turbine wheel inside the housing spinning.. Pretty sweet sound if you ask me..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Right now I have the factory air box reso delete, tune and the ZZP DP and when I hit the gas and take off from a dead stop all I can hear out of the driver side window is the turbine wheel inside the housing spinning.. Pretty sweet sound if you ask me..
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yes, that's how it is on my Legacy on the inside windows up. Similar mods but replaced 3 cats with 1 high flow Perrin. 

IMG 0718 - YouTube


----------



## AlainSDL (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah, I wish we could hear our turbo A LOT more. I drive turbo diesel trucks on a regular basis. Love that sound. Hearing the BOV would be nice too, but not in a boy racer kind of way. There's an ugly Dart that races around here and that's all you hear. . . PUSSHHHH!


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

AlainSDL said:


> Yeah, I wish we could hear our turbo A LOT more. I drive turbo diesel trucks on a regular basis. Love that sound. Hearing the BOV would be nice too, but not in a boy racer kind of way. There's an ugly Dart that races around here and that's all you hear. . . PUSSHHHH!


Running an open dump will get you the sound your used to. Getting an intake will also increase that sound and give you a woosh from the BPV


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

i did the resonator removal, then the tube removal from the bumper, then but back the rubber seals that seals the intake into the fender WITH NO RES OR TUBE, and can here my turbo spool nicely, and can here the BOV/BPV easily as long as there isnt alot of other ambient noise.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Evofire said:


> i did the resonator removal, then the tube removal from the bumper, then but back the rubber seals that seals the intake into the fender WITH NO RES OR TUBE, and can here my turbo spool nicely, and can here the BOV/BPV easily as long as there isnt alot of other ambient noise.


Radio off and windows down on a night cruise you can hear it just before 2k rpms in my ECO trim. Radio on ot fan speed 2/6 and it's barely audible. For MPG sake, it's best I don't hear it on an everyday basis. I think hearing the turbo and exhaust combo made me drive my other car more aggressive to enjoy it. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Strange...GM went to a lot of trouble to make it quiet...lol. Yeah, I have a Vette with full exhaust, headers, X-pipe, axle backs and I love the sound, but in my Cruze, I like the serenity of quiet.


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

Yeah
You have: vette+cruze
I have: cruze

You cant compare

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blacktravis (Oct 24, 2013)

what you need is a screamer pipe. just put a 90" bend on the output of your turbo and aim it out of the hood. that should give you the sound you want


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> Strange...GM went to a lot of trouble to make it quiet...lol. Yeah, I have a Vette with full exhaust, headers, X-pipe, axle backs and I love the sound, but in my Cruze, I like the serenity of quiet.


The exact reason the same engine in the Sonic is awarded a turbo badge and a Borla exhaust note option. Skip to 1:50 mark, left video as is if you actually wanted to see the whole thing start to finish.

2014 Chevy Sonic Turbo vs Ford Fiesta vs the Ike Gauntlet Mashup Review (Part 2) - YouTube

Cruze is targeted towards the NVH Nazi crowd. Unless you run cut outs, a tired child will fall asleep in a exhaust modded car with a mad man at the wheel. I had adults fall asleep in my Leggy and its loud at a warmed up idle. Not counting on the way home drunk from the club trips where I was DD. Cruze quietness makes me not want to get a exhaust besides for the looks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LZYS7sLazc&hd=1



warplane95 said:


> Yeah
> You have: vette+cruze
> I have: cruze
> 
> ...


I have a Legacy with a higher sticker price when it came out new over the Cruze LTZ in todays market price with comparable cabin options and it wasn't anywhere factory quiet on the inside. This is with frame less windows adjusted to factory specs before I opened the intake and exhaust up. Sometimes I question how much quieter is the LTZ over the ECO 6MT.


----------

